# MacBook Pro 2018 vs. Surface Book 2



## SuperSoft (16. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann mir durch meine Arbeit ein neues Notebook raussuchen.

Wir haben Apple und Microsoft im Angebot. Da wir eine IT-Firma sind, spielt der Preis keine Rolle. Das ist ein Arbeitswerkzeug, dass täglich benutzt wird, daher muss oder darf es auch etwas gescheites sein und somit wird immer die höchste Ausbaustufe des Laptops gewählt.

Da ich das leider überhaupt nicht abschäzten kann, brauche ich Eure Hilfe. Ich will auf jeden Fall auf dem Laptop auch zocken. Und hier geht es mir jetzt schlicht und ergreifend darum, welcher Laptop neben der Arbeit am besten zum Zocken ist.
Ein Titel der gezockt wird ist auf jeden Fall Anthem. Ansonsten eher die Blizzard Games. Alles auf maximalen EInstellungen, sollte es der Laptop schaffen. Gerne auch 4k.

Also was sagen die Profis

MacBook Pro 2018
https://www.apple.com/de/shop/buy-mac/macbook-pro
oder
Surface Book 2
https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/p/surface-book-2/8mcpzjjcc98c/747k

Für eine Entscheidungshilfe danke ich euch sehr.

Viele Grüße

Manuel


----------



## Abductee (16. Juli 2018)

Zum Zocken nimm das Surface Book 2, die GTX 1060 ist fast in jedem Benchmark ca. 1/3 schneller als die Radeon Pro 560X.
Für die Arbeit würd ich das MacBook nehmen.


----------



## SuperSoft (16. Juli 2018)

Hi Abductee,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Selbst mit dem i9 vom MacBook und den 32GB RAM hat das keine Chance gegen das Surface Book 2? Ist die GTX1060 so viel besser?

Viele Grüße

Manuel


----------



## Abductee (16. Juli 2018)

Schau dir mal die Benchmarks von den Spielen her an:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 (Laptop) vs AMD Radeon RX 560 (Laptop) vs AMD Radeon RX 560X (Laptop)
(Ist zwar eine RX 560 ohne X, die sind aber fast gleich)

Da hilft auch keine starke CPU oder mehr RAM.


----------



## SuperSoft (16. Juli 2018)

Das war ja dann wohl einfach. Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## chaotium (16. Juli 2018)

Also bei so etwas kann ich nur einfach Kopfschütteln.

Was habt ihr auf den anderen Rechner an Software, auf was laufen die Server, welches OS?
Dazu gibt es für Windows mehr Software als für macOs.

So einfach ist das nicht...


----------



## SuperSoft (16. Juli 2018)

Unsere Firma ist im Backend Microsoft. Apple ist zwar voll integriert, hat aber Schwierigkeiten in der Anzeige von Outlook Kalendern. Daher gehen die Mac User immerüber die OWA um Termine mit Kollegen auszumachen. Software ist nicht viel drauf außer Anti-Viren (Sophos) und das Office Paket.


----------



## KINGCEE (17. Juli 2018)

Selbst wenn das Macbook eine 1060 drin hätte, wäre die Kompatibilität zum zocken nicht gegeben und das Surface würde dank windows als Betriebssystem immer noch flotter sein.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (18. Juli 2018)

Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass dass surface sonderlich gut zum zocken geeignet ist, da es kaum Kühlung hat. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die GPU ans Templimit kommt.


----------



## Abductee (18. Juli 2018)

Die Temperaturen sind da gar nicht so schlecht, sogar besser als einige andere Notebooks.
Dafür sind die Lüfter aber gut hörbar.
Test Microsoft Surface Book 2 15 (i7, GTX 1060) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Merowinger0807 (18. Juli 2018)

Wenn Spiele, Surface.
Wenn Arbeit, MacBook.

Aber mal davon ab... das Du auf Deinem "ARBEITSGERÄT" Spiele installieren willst, ist angesichts der Tatsache das Du in einer IT-Firma arbeitest und diese auch noch im Microsoft Backend ist, befremdlich. Hast Du Dir bereits das OK hierfür bei deinem Vorgesetzten geholt? Gibts bei euch entsprechende Regelungen was das installieren/ablegen privater Daten auf dem Arbeitsgerät angeht? Ich will jetzt nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen aber weisst Du, welche Spiele wohin kommunizieren und ihre Daten senden?

Ich arbeite in einem Rechenzentrum für iSeries Systeme und mein Chef ist zeitgleich mein Stiefvater. Ich habe also "relativ" viele Freiheiten hier aber wenn ich mich erdreisten würde, auf meinem Arbeitsgerät (ich stand vor der gleichen Wahl wie Du und hab mich weil arbeitsorientiert gedacht fürs MacBook entschieden) ein Spiel zu installieren und mein Chef/Stiefvater würde das mitbekommen, hätte ich meine erste Abmahnung in der Hand ungeachtet der familiären Bande.


----------



## SuperSoft (18. Juli 2018)

Merowinger0807 schrieb:


> Wenn Spiele, Surface.
> Wenn Arbeit, MacBook.
> 
> Aber mal davon ab... das Du auf Deinem "ARBEITSGERÄT" Spiele installieren willst, ist angesichts der Tatsache das Du in einer IT-Firma arbeitest und diese auch noch im Microsoft Backend ist, befremdlich. Hast Du Dir bereits das OK hierfür bei deinem Vorgesetzten geholt? Gibts bei euch entsprechende Regelungen was das installieren/ablegen privater Daten auf dem Arbeitsgerät angeht? Ich will jetzt nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen aber weisst Du, welche Spiele wohin kommunizieren und ihre Daten senden?
> ...



Danke für deine Hinweise. Ich will hier keine große Diskussion lostreten, aber warum ist denn ein Microsoft Backend befremdlich? 

Da wir unsere Laptops auch zur privaten Nutzung überlassen bekommen, können wir mit den Dingern machen was wir wollen, außer illegales Zeugs natürlich.

Dann nehme ich wohl das Surface


----------



## Merowinger0807 (18. Juli 2018)

Ein Arbeitsgerät ist ein Arbeitsgerät. Befremdlich deswegen da wir hier von einem IT-Unternehmen reden. 
Weisst du wohin so manches Spiel eine Verbindung aufbaut? Welche Daten werden hier "übermittelt" ohne Dein Wissen? Sicherheitslücken sind das Stichwort.

Wenn dein Arbeitgeber grundsätzlich keine Einschränkungen in der Nutzung vorsieht, sprich ihr auch privates Zeug installieren dürft, ok, dann hab ich nichts gesagt.
Dann viel Spaß mit dem Surface.

Bei mir zB. steht im Vertrag explizit das fremde/private Software auf dem Laptop welches mir überlassen wurde, nichts zu suchen hat und eine Abmahnung  sowie Entzug des Geräts die Konsequenz wäre, sollte ich dagegen verstoßen.


----------



## zael84 (18. Juli 2018)

Ich denke eine Diskussion  über Recht sollte man eher in nem Jura Forum führen... Denke der TE ist alt genug selbst seine Entscheidungen zu treffen.


Auf jedenfall ein Windows Notebook, ne GTX 1060 wäre super. Ich würde mich aber auch mit ner 1050 Ti zufrieden geben. achte auf 16 GB RAM und ne ausreichend große SSD. 1 TB wäre super....

Das von Dir verlinkte Surface Book 2 sieht super aus!


----------



## SuperSoft (10. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich muss den Thread jetzt nach den Ankündigungen der CES nochmals rausholen. Meint ihr, das Warten auf das Surfacebook 3 bzw. MacBook Pro mit den neuen Radeaon Grafikchips lohnt sich? Es gibt ja schon 17" GTX2080 Laptops, sogar ein Razer Laptop mit MaxQ Variante. Es gab jetzt keine mobile RTX Ankündigungen aber kann da wer aus Erfahrung vielleicht sagen, wann so etwas immer im Jahr angekündigt wird?

Einfach zuschlagen und das Surface Book 2 bestellen oder lieber noch etwas Warten bis es die RTX-Reihe ins Notebook schafft?


----------

